# ISO Boullabaise recipes



## JDP (Feb 3, 2007)

I've made this before and it's been good. I will be making it for Super Bowl Sunday and looking for other ideas. I plan on picking up my seafood tomorrow. I plan to get some shrimp, crab legs, fresh mussles and clams, salmon, squid, firm white fish ( halibut, cod...what ever looks good) I will be making a shrimp stock. So if you care to throw out some other ideas... I'm all ears or in this case eyes.... 

JDP


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2007)

_JDP,_
_do you want a cioppino or bouillabaisse?_
_Ideas for bouillabaisse: chopped onion, garlic,green onions, tomatoes seeded and chopped, fennel bulb, fish stock, white wine, saffron threads, oregano,parsley, bay leaf, basil, mussels, firm white fish, cooked ,shelled and deveined, salt and pepper, french bread for dipping up sauce, all these ingredients except the bread make up a bouillasse._
_ideas for cioppino: All listed ingredients go into  a pot of cioppino.(except bread and butter)_
_butter,evoo,onions chopped, minced garlic,diced tomatoes, clam juice or stick, red wine,marjoram,parsley (fresh chopped) basil, pinch oregano,and rosemary,a splash or two or worcestershire sauce, a firm white fish cod or halibut are my favorites,I take tweezers and remove any bones, raw shrimp, chleaned and deveined,we also like to add clams, cracked crab, lobster once in a while, scallops the bay ones and I add a few oysters to my portion. I cook the sauce at least an hour on simmer before even adding anhy of the fish..I like my sauce to mellow.. Hope this gives you some ideas..I'm more a cioppino person than bouillabaisse ..but remember french bread nice and warm with butter is afavorite here for all of us, my kids love to wander by the pot and tear off some bread, dunk in the pot then run like the dickens if I see them _

_kadesma_


----------

